# Let it Be



## Sebass16

Hi,
I am aware that the English phrase "Let it Be" can't be directly translated into Hebrew and still make sense - so - I'm hoping that someone can help me find the Hebrew idiom for "let it be", if there is one (really hope there is).

Thank you!


----------



## arielipi

לו יהי
is how naomi shemer translated it, and it caught on ever since


----------



## Sebass16

Thanks for the response! Do you feel that if someone isn't familiar with Naomi Shemer's song, they would not understand what it means?


----------



## hadronic

Isn't "let it be" basically "amen" (ainsi soit-il) ? 
Or what about a more literal translation : תן לו להיות ?


----------



## Drink

The problem here is that "let it be" has a few entirely different meanings in English. There is the "leave it alone"/"let it go" meaning and there is the "let it exist"/"let it happen" meaning. These would have very different translations into Hebrew.


----------



## arielipi

Sebass16 said:


> Thanks for the response! Do you feel that if someone isn't familiar with Naomi Shemer's song, they would not understand what it means?


everyone knows it, but regardless everyone will understand you.


----------



## airelibre

There's also שיהיה for the "whatever", "doesn't bother me" meaning.


----------



## Sebass16

Drink said:


> The problem here is that "let it be" has a few entirely different meanings in English. There is the "leave it alone"/"let it go" meaning and there is the "let it exist"/"let it happen" meaning. These would have very different translations into Hebrew.


Hey Drink! How would you translate "let it exist"/"let it happen"? Would that be שיהיה?


----------



## amikama

Sebass16 said:


> How would you translate "let it exist"/"let it happen"? Would that be שיהיה?


It could be translated in several ways, depending on the exact context.

שיהיה is more like "whatever", and may not be the best translation for "let it be" (again, depending on the context).


----------

